# Slumber Party Tips?



## Lily-Rose (Jul 28, 2009)

I really want to have a slumber party for my birthday.Problem is I'm a little unsure I can do it.It's going to be at my Granny's.I know I can get some good food but I always get super worried and that of course brings on my symptoms.Plus there will be some no-no foods and I have problems with giving in and just eating what I want.So any tips for controlling worry?And for not giving in to my want for no-no food?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hey LilyI'm sure you want to have a great time and not give your stomach a second thought that night. So GOOD for you for attempting to plan some coping strategies _before_ the big event! Planning can go a long way towards getting rid of those worries! So.. what can you do in advance to help you have the best time?Controlling your fear can be done! I know this sounds overly simple.. but it HAS worked for me. Try this:Instead of thinking "What if I have stomach pain???" Ask yourself.. "What if I _don't_ have any pain?" Do you really want to worry yourself INTO a stomach ache? Probably not, right? So... think postively.Turn negative self talk or statements into positive ones. I find negative thoughts only lead to more negative thoughts. And positive thoughts only lead to more positive ones. So try to turn any negative thoughts around for yourself.Well I know it is hard to avoid favorite foods. You could opt for that.. just calling up ALL of your self control and skipping them during the party. Again.. think about what you want more... that bag of potato chips or a fun & great evening with your friends without any stomach trouble. Go for what means the most to you. If you opt for avoiding those foods...Perhaps Mom or Granny could keep a small stash aside for you to enjoy the next day after everyone leaves. That's one option.Another option would be to try and see if you can tolerate some of those foods better if you use some Pepto or Kaopectate or Imodium in advance.. _before_ you eat them as a way of preventing D and see how you do. Like do a trial ahead of time to see how your body responds to one of those.If you find yourself in pain during the party.. what can you do? What helps you get rid of that pain now? You can opt to do whatever works for you for pain relief now. Or if what you do now isn't something you feel you would want to do during a party...you can find something else to help.Have you ever tried one of those heat patches?? I find heat can really help with stomach pain. And NO ONE knows you are wearing one of those patches under your clothes. Again you could try one ahead of time when you have some pain and see if it works for you.But the best thing to do is try to relax...think good thoughts and realize that you will be with your friends and your family. People who _care_ about you. And there is probably nothing you can't face with all of them & their love around you.I wish you an awesome time and wish you a very Happy Birthday in advance!All the bestBQ


----------



## Lily-Rose (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks so much for your ideas.Especially the think positive.I'll try it.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

You are most welcome. And I do hope you come on back and let us know how you did and what worked to help you through it.Now have a blast! BQ


----------



## Lily-Rose (Jul 28, 2009)

The party went great!My mom made snack mix that was IBS safe(so I skipped bad stuff)Whenever I started thinking about my IBS I quickly concentrated on the people around me. Night was really hard because I couldn't interact with other people(to help not worry over my IBS).I made it though and I am SO happy!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Oh Lily this is AWESOME news!!! I'm so glad you had such a great time and that you are SO happy (as you should be) with yourself!Congratulations Hon.. You are an inspiration!BQ


----------

